# URGENT very tiny thin newt



## BugBotherer (Mar 24, 2021)

(UK) Just randomly found a teeny tiny terrestrial phase smooth newt (I think it's a little early for him to be an eft? No sign of gills) walking across the dining room floor at about 23.30.

It's so little and pretty emaciated looking. I moved it outside but it just lay where I left it and a bunch of ants came looking. So I moved it somewhere else but it struggled to move in the grass and then just hung there motionless.

It was dark, and late and I was worried about him so I put him in a large jar with a mesh top, with grass, tortoise terrain and some sphagnum moss. 

Is it safe to release him as he is, do you think? I don't know how long he's been in the house but I'm assuming he's warmed up a lot, is it too cold to put him back out until the morning? He's so weak and stick thin. Where should I put him so that he can easily access food in my garden? Walking on the grass seemed difficult for him. Will he be alright in the jar overnight until I have some advice as to what I should do regarding releasing him safely? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Just put it outside under cover somewhere dark, damp and sheltered, such as under a large flowerpot on grass or dirt. Dehydration will be the biggest issue so ensure the release location is dampened, preferably with rain water as opposed to tap water.


----------

